# Pregnant Moms stomach dropped?



## IndigoRats (Aug 29, 2010)

Long story short, I bought a litter of babies and their mother to help foster some abandoned deer mice. The feeder breeder said she may be pregnant. She has been fat for about 2 weeks now and today I noticed her stomach dropped down. Before she was fat out to her sides and now you can actually see her ribs. Is she going into labor? I tried looking it up but I cant find any information.

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

seeing her ribs isn't a good sign.Is she bright and active,coat smooth and sleek.Or is she hunched and cold looking with an open coat and squinty eyes.


----------



## IndigoRats (Aug 29, 2010)

She does look a little hunched over, she is eating, drinking and moving around fine. However, this obviously isnt normal..I think I'm going to take her to the vet tomorrow morning and see whats up.. I'm really worried :[


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I think you are right to be concerned.Mice don't really look off when they are about to give birth.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

I think she may have dystocia (birth difficulty) or worms.
Is she a young mouse?


----------



## IndigoRats (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm not sure how old she is. I got her from a feeder breeder who bred her back to back constantly. She looks old but that could just be due to over breeding. The bulge in her stomach has gone down a lot and you can no longer see her ribs. I think she may be reabsorbing her litter. I dont know if mice can do that but I know rats can. She seems to be walking around easier and eating more. She has a lot more energy and runs on her wheel constantly. I'm going to keep her for the rest of her life and make sure she is never bred again. I will also be spoiling the crap out of her.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

IndigoRats said:


> I think she may be reabsorbing her litter. I dont know if mice can do that but I know rats can.


Indeed they can!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I have on occasion seen 'lightening' on pregnant does, where the visible mass appears smaller as the babies move down prior to birth. A lot of the time I suspect I don't notice it as the lightening comes within 8-10 hours before they throw their litter.

Nadia probably has had her litter as her baby bump appeared to have lightened as mousework time last night. I haven't checked yet since i got home form work.


----------

